# 10-20 Charter Trip for Striper Fishin



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*12-20-03 Charter Trip for Striper Fishin*

I plan to go on a trip out of Ridge MD to fish for Virginia Stripers on the bay.I will post if I go.I hope the weathers ok so I can go?


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

The captain cancelled the trip for today;said the hell wit it.Thats ok.


----------

